# bands



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hey guys

since im very very new to slingshots i have very limited knowledge on bands in particuler and find all very confusing i would be very grateful if you ( the glorious public) could help me choose a band set for a milbro pro plain aluminium frame would their american style gum rubber flat band be good BTW there for hunting as always thanks for your time

thanks :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Gum rubber will certainly take game, it has for decades, but theraband gold is easier to get, probably cheaper and faster.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

well on the website it says it can do 210fps i don't know if that's particularly fast or what

thanks :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Depends on whether your talking about a BB, or 16mm lead. BB not so fast, 16mm lead SMOKIN FAST.

Speed depends on tons of things besides the bands, your draw, weight of the pouch, amount of flip, length of time you hold the shot back and others that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Everything you ever wanted to know about bands and tubes.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thera Gold is great stuff. Can't go wrong. Will do it all depending on cut and ammo size match up.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

IMO... as I've said before your two best options for flats are:

1. Asda fit4life stretch bands.

http://direct.asda.com/Fit-4-Life-Stretch-Bands/000934035,default,pd.html

I've written a brief review here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23705-asda-bands/

Plus I've posted a number of other positive comments, I have nothing bad to say about them. They seem to do the job and are much cheaper than Theraband.

John Webb did a few test videos:











You might find other videos?

2. Your second option is Theraband, and the obvious choice is Gold (the thickest, 'strongest' they make).

http://www.thera-bands.co.uk/index.php?id_product=23&controller=product

I don't trust sellers, ebay or otherwise... So I bought direct.

Here is the Theraband poll: (Gold is the most popular by a big margin.)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9722-what-colour-theraband-do-you-use-flatbands/

*You can't go wrong with either of them*.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have both gum rubber and therband gold (TBG) bands. Gum rubber has a stiffer pull and is too powerful for glass marbles at full draw 6" @ 32" draw). Shoots 1/2" steel and lead just fine, seems to hit harder than TBG, but not by much. TBG does not leave me with sore wrists and forearms the way gum does and shoots a lot smoother.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

As Mr Fork already mentioned you can tailor TBG to whatever you like, depending on size and taper. TBG can be cut to shoot everything from 1/4" steel to 3" steel very efficiently, the only thing that is even close imo is .030 latex.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Lots of information on this topic on this forum, do a little research, you will remember more!


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks again for all the help

thanks :king:


----------

